# Poll: How many forums do you belong to?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I belong to many but am only active on this one anymore.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I am a member of quite a few, which I have to visit because of my work. I very seldom post on any of them, though. Most gun forums seem to have a useful life of only a few years before they devolve into mall ninja buffoonery, and the noise to signal ratio makes them more a chore than a pleasure to read.

I won't name names, though. :mrgreen:


----------



## P89Jeeper (Apr 1, 2008)

Just a bunch of Jeep and Gun forums. I only get on two of the gun forums now, and two of the Jeep ones, unless I am looking for some answers.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I assume this is meant as firearm forums only. I also belong to a motorcycle forum and a couple of others for different interests.

While I polled the 2-5 choice, this is actually the one forum I've settled on. There's just good all around advice here, and it's very active. Some of the other forums out there, there's like 2 posts a day. I guess some of these sites are like Ponzi schemes - they have a life and maybe get hot for a while, but then fizzle out.

Aside from here, I may use the Beretta forum once in a while for specific expertise on my pistol.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

I am active on other different ones for work.
Flash / CSS/ XHTML/ Design

For recreation, this is the only one I use since I have to be on forums so much for work.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I chose 2-5. Although I'm an actual member of many other forums, I'm not active on them. I'm active on this forum the most, XDTalk, and a couple forums for my motorcycles. I definitely am on this one the most though  Interesting idea for a poll by the way.

-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

To many for sure.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm 2-5. Here, RifleForum, and XD Talk. I haven't been on XD talk in ages except to post a holster for sale. I was on one other shooting forum and one not related to shooting that I had my accounts closed because of not liking how the mods did things on the shooting forum and not seeing eye-to-eye with 95% of the other members on the other forum. I didn't see the point of keeping the accounts open if I never planned on retuning. Plus, if you're on too many, you can waste your whole day following threads and bouncing around.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

15 or so I reckon.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm a member of others such as photography but this is the only one I'd say I'm active on anymore. I use to be on Glocktalk but I got too frustrated with it. I was also on two Christian forums but sadly, they turned me off by their crap.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I regularly frequent about four or five. Most of them are car forums... which is my number one hobby and makes guns look like they cost mere pennies.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

mostly astronomy related or audio/video related... just a small number of gun related forums.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Multiple hobbies = multiple forums

But this forum is the best by far...One good group of people you got here! :smtmoe


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

I am a mod over here.if y'all are into milsurp drop by great bunch of guys.
http://yesterdaysweapons.com/phpBB2/index.php

pete


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Too many :lol: Mostly Mustangs and gun forums. Im only active on a handful though. The others I go on when Im bored or when I need specific help.


----------

